# best for plants



## BigRed330 (Jan 1, 2007)

what is the best plant food i can add in my tank to help plans grow?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Plant food? Not too sure what you mean. Read the pinned topics, may find the answer to your question, whatever it was.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

well you could try flourish products(liquid)...but i suggest dry ferts, GREGs kno3,csm+b and kh2po4...

how many watts are you running? what is your substrate? co2?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Not to be a dick man, but you already posted once and if you would have read that article, you would have gotten the answer to this... so try reading it and then post specific questions.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Not to be a dick man, but you already posted once and if you would have read that article, you would have gotten the answer to this... so try reading it and then post specific questions.


----------



## BigRed330 (Jan 1, 2007)

damn, all i wanted to know is what yall uesd to help my plants out and all i get is some crybaby sh*t. then snakebite you gave me some info then turn around and say some bitch ass sh*t to me??? you had a problem with me reposting, then you did the same!!!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

BigRed330 said:


> damn, all i wanted to know is what yall uesd to help my plants out and all i get is some crybaby sh*t. then snakebite you gave me some info then turn around and say some bitch ass sh*t to me??? you had a problem with me reposting, then you did the same!!!


Flourish ferts depending on what types of plants you have and your current setup.

People aren't giving you "crybaby sh*t"........this is the third generic thread you have started in the past 48 hours concerning the same topic and question. You could have just as easily responded in the second thread with any further questions you had after reading the pinned material.

If you want a more detailed response to your question then please post up your specs on your planted tank.
- types of plants
- lighting
- substrate 
- tank size
- bio load

And any number of the friendly and informative plant heads in this forum will you more assistance.


----------



## BigRed330 (Jan 1, 2007)

when i posted earlier i made me post 2 of the same things, then i was just asking what would me the best as in brand and best to put in with fish. all i wanted was a answer like you gave me. thanks you for the info.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

BigRed330 said:


> when i posted earlier i made me post 2 of the same things, then i was just asking what would me the best as in brand and best to put in with fish. all i wanted was a answer like you gave me. thanks you for the info.


any of the plant supplements that you can buy at a LFS or petsmart/petco would be "safe" for your fish if used properly.

But depending on your setup you may not need half of them...or any of them to make your plants stop dying. The problem could be lighting...etc. Which is why you need to post specs if you want a better and complete answer.


----------



## BigRed330 (Jan 1, 2007)

cant find my camara, but 1 of them at the end of it is turning light brown and fading away.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

BigRed330 said:


> cant find my camara, but 1 of them at the end of it is turning light brown and fading away.


what kind of plant is it

What kind of lights do you have

what kind of substrate

you dont need pictures....just tell me


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

The Flourish line of fertilizers are, in my opinion, the best on the market, hands down. They are also, needless to say, the most expensive. Here is a complete list of what you should have if you want to shell out for this line:
Flourish comprehensive
Flourish iron
Flourish nitrogen
Flourish phosphorus
Flourish potassium
But! If you are like me, and can not afford this line of products, there is good news. Greg Watson is a man who is a planted tank hobbyist, who had the great idea to buy much cheaper dry fertilizers by the 50g drum, and offer them to the general public, at a significant discount. 
Some are not as good as the Flourish line, but, the amount of money saved is well worth it, and plus, you cn always mix and match to get the best of both worlds..
But here is a complete list of ferts that you will need from Greg's online store:
CSM+B
Chelated Iron
Potassium Nitrate
Mono Potassium Phosphate
Potassium sulfate
These can be dissolved in distilled water(or even tap water) at varying strengths to add to your tank, or can be added dry. 
I simply put 1 Tablespoon into 250ml's of distilled water, for each nutrient. I never mix them. I keep them separate, so I can dose what I need to add.
What a lot of people do, is mix and match the ferts as follows: Flourish micros(comprehensive, and iron), and Greg Watson macros (nitrate, phosphate, and potassium) This will give your plants the best micros available, and the other nutrients are just fine. Plus you saved a good bit of money!


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

He didnt write that neither, it was found in the pinned section. Read man, read!


----------



## BigRed330 (Jan 1, 2007)

he didnt have to post nothing. he had already geve he a answer then turn around and say some sh*t. you see everybody eles just gave me their answer with no problem. i would like to thank everybody who is helping me because i'm new to put plants in my tank.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

BigRed330 said:


> he didnt have to post nothing. he had already geve he a answer then turn around and say some sh*t. you see everybody eles just gave me their answer with no problem. i would like to thank everybody who is helping me because i'm new to put plants in my tank.


Honestly man, you have to understand, you are asking some of the most generic questions and expecting the best possible answers with the smallest amount of given info. You no where mentioned the tank size, the lighting, the plants, the substrate, what the tank will be stocked with, etc, etc even after you were asked to post it. It is basic forum etiquette to first search for the answer, which was and is located in the pinned section of this forum. I in no way said any sh*t in my opinion, I said you needed to read the pinned topics which would explain all of this to you, and then you could ask specific questions about Flourish vs. Watson vs. other ferts.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BigRed330 said:


> he didnt have to post nothing. he had already geve he a answer then turn around and say some sh*t. you see everybody eles just gave me their answer with no problem. i would like to thank everybody who is helping me because i'm new to put plants in my tank.


Hi
Welcome to P-fury.

Moving right along, the planted tank hobby takes some reading, trial and error, and can be confusing, tedious, and time consuming at times. But it is worth it, to me, because I enjoy it. mostly lol 
Even people trying the natural 'Diana Walstad' method run in to issues.

If you are willing to put the effort fourth, you can have one too, for sure. and a nice one at that 
It is really addictive too.. I always ran just 1 tank. Now I have 3..

Any other question you might have, ask away, we will help you get it going.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Biting my tounge.

Good luck with your tank. If you take some time to search and look around you will find a wealth of knwolage avalible to you without having to ask anything.


----------



## BigRed330 (Jan 1, 2007)

i see what yall are saying and it is no disrespect to yall. i felt he was sayin some slick sh*t when all i did was ask a question. now i know to search before i ask anything because i dont want any problems like this again.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

BigRed330 said:


> i see what yall are saying and it is no disrespect to yall. i felt he was sayin some slick sh*t when all i did was ask a question. now i know to search before i ask anything because i dont want any problems like this again.


Im not trying to pull any slick sh*t or anything like that man, but we have put a lot of time into the planted tank resources we have here, and we have a small group of members who are really into it and have a vast wealth of knowledge... but at the same time, the pinned and saved topics are there for reasons.

Having a planted tank takes a lot of commitment both in time and patience... you will constanly have to battle algae, constantly battle keeping all the water parameters within the ranges you like them in, etc.

Also, asking what the best fertilizer is, is a very open ended question, everyone has their preferences for different reasons... some people like Watson cause it is cheap, etc... I like Flourish, I just think it works better with the formulations they have, but at the same time, you are going to be paying more for it, others like to just use the generic one fertilizer does all approach if they arent that into it. Background information on your tank is a must so we can give you a better answer... tank size, what plants you have, the substrate, how much light, how much filtration, if you have CO2, etc, etc.

My best suggestion, search through old threads, get on some of the planted tank forums and read as much as you can... http://www.plantedtank.net and http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com - great information on both sites, though if you thought we were harsh with our answers you have no idea what some of these people would do to you if you dont search first.


----------



## BigRed330 (Jan 1, 2007)

ok everybody here are the pics. the question that i asked is about the tips of these plants are turning brown. i have a 55gal tank, and the lights are 15w bulbs.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Whats up bro

Looks to me that it is Crinum Thaianum also called Onion bulb plant. I have about 6 of them in my tank. They are pretty easy to take care of. Just get some scissors and clip right below the brown, it will be fine. Just add some iron/potassium fert that you can buy at LFS (usually called Leaf Zone). You dont need anything serious.

Oh yea, the second pic looks to me that the Onion bulb is either growing weird or is not getting enough light.

You said you had 15watt in the bulb, but how many bulbs on the 55? If you only have 2 bulbs which equals 30watts, thats not gonna cut it.

later


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

That is what would be called the common Onion Plant... they are extremely hardy... my guess as to the tips dieing would be lack of nutrients and lack of light... 15w bulbs are doing very little in your tank... you would need 4 of them to really aid your plants in any way, and they would need to be in the correct spectrum of light... 6500K to 10K. Also, it is hard to see from the pic, but if you have the bulb of the plant completely buried you will kill it. The leaves that have begun to die are doomed, if you can, cut off the rotting part. Those leaves will not grow anymore and youll have to be patient waiting for some new leaves to grow from the bulb.

On another note, it appears as though you are using an undergravel filter? (Guessing from the tube running into the powerhead) These are extremely ineffective filters and actually do the opposite of what you really want... they suck all the dirt down into the gravel and then you have no way to get it out without tearing down the entire tank monthly to clean out the filter and under it and around it and such. Should look into an Emperor or AC or maybe a nice canister filter.


----------



## BigRed330 (Jan 1, 2007)

i have these two filter.


----------

